# Solo/muting multiple tracks at once?



## DennyB (Oct 1, 2021)

this would be super handy for listening to sections. Can you do it?


----------



## MadLad (Oct 1, 2021)

Only to a certain extent. You can highlight all the tracks you want to listen to and when you press play only those highlighted bars and instruments will be heard. That means you can solo all instruments that are next to each other but not, let's say, the woodwind and the strings section because there is brass and percussion in between.


----------



## Bman70 (Oct 1, 2021)

I use Reason now so I can't do this, but I do seem to remember using a DAW years ago that let me put tracks into folders... so I could drag all the guitars into a "guitar" folder, then collapse or expand it to organize my workflow. I think the folder including all its tracks could be muted / unmuted. Was it Sonar? I could be mis-remembering. 

Oh, actually it was Cakewalk I guess, looking at the free version's manual: 

"You can archive, mute, solo, arm, or input monitor all the tracks in a folder with one click—just click the Archive, Mute, Solo, Arm, or Input Echo button on the track folder."


----------



## Mr_Fromage (Oct 1, 2021)

I’m going through the learning process on Staffpad myself, but I think I saw something in the manual/online help suggesting you can reorder the instruments if you want to.

[Edit: Should have said that this is in relation to @MadLad ’s mention of being able to select adjacent instruments and play them together.]

Found the link: https://staffpad.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/360002335958-Starting-a-new-score

Hope this helps!


----------



## mopsiflopsi (Oct 2, 2021)

Reordering just so that you can mute or solo adjacent tracks kinda beats the point, as it’s still very inconvenient. SP definitely needs better mix controls.


----------



## MadLad (Oct 2, 2021)

It would be so awesome if we got a good mixer and maybe even a simple EQ tool for individual instruments and groups. If you were able to do all the mixing and EQing in Staffpad then you'd only need to export the wav for a quick master in a DAW.


----------



## muratkayi (Oct 3, 2021)

I think with the advent of audio tracks in Staffpad, the whole mixer system is bound to get an overhaul. Now, the only question remaining is when (like in wahahahaaaaa-whahaha-en) will it (finally finally) be released....:(


----------



## DennyB (Oct 3, 2021)

MadLad said:


> It would be so awesome if we got a good mixer and maybe even a simple EQ tool for individual instruments and groups.


I will say that part of the beauty of the system is the lack of all that. I get it that knobs are useful, but so is clarity and simplicity. In my case, I am almost exclusively orchestral. So if I could pick an IR from a drop down and have everything else (panning, etc) just adhere to orchestral placement, I would be happy. I have cubase for all that. I really don’t want another tweak-fest daw. I understand that that’s not what you are asking for, but that’s the slippery slope. . My $.02.


----------



## DennyB (Oct 10, 2021)

Mr_Fromage said:


> [Edit: Should have said that this is in relation to @MadLad ’s mention of being able to select adjacent instruments and play them together.]


I actually do this quite a bit now. Thanks!


----------

